# Removing The Front Outback Decal



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I have tried to query different ways, but cannot find any of the old threads on how to best remove the OB decal. Ours just looks horrible so I thought I would start on it.

I know it has been discussed many times, but my queries just didn't find it.

Can someone send me the thread(s) or tell me what you used to remove it?

Thanks,

azthroop

Jim


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Try using a hair dryer a couple of old credit cards and several hands. Peel slowly at a 45 angle down and away, seems to stop the vinyl from seperating so easily. All gum clean up is done with 3M Adhesive Remover, wet it, wait, and wipe it off. Won't hurt paint or finish. The extra hands help with holding the hair dryer.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

A pressure washer works really well.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

There's a happy-medium when you're using a hair dryer to remove the decals. If you get it too hot it just quickly stretches and breaks as you're pulling, too cold and it just breaks without stretching. You'll get the hang of it pretty quickly.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

raynardo said:


> A pressure washer works really well.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.


X2...lol


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

WD40 will take the residual glue of the decal off. My front decal curled & peeled. Mine was the separate letters that spelled 'Outback'. I have now painted the word Outback, onto the front of the trailer. We'll see how long this last









I outlined the decal glue with a pencil, since the glue from the decal was all that was left, it lasted longer than the decal. It looked like a shadow of the original 'Outback'. 
I used the Olympic paint I had left over from previous project around here and painted within the lines. The only problem I see is if the paint expands and contracts faster than the fiberglass, or vice-versa.
Its looks good, from a distance


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Some kind of scraper. Plastic, metal or if very careful, a razor blade (which is what I used). Mine was so brittle it wasn't much of a task. No need for heat, nice warm day was enough. For the glue, I used a 3M eraser wheel. You can get them at your local auto parts store or autobody supply.

Before and after or I should say without sticker and with new sticker

Jim


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

azthroop said:


> I have tried to query different ways, but cannot find any of the old threads on how to best remove the OB decal. Ours just looks horrible so I thought I would start on it.
> 
> I know it has been discussed many times, but my queries just didn't find it.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem trying to search old threads a while back and traded some messages with PDX_Doug about it. I couldn't find posts older than August 2009. He thought it has to do with the last major upgrade to the forum software which happened at that time.

I've had good luck finding old posts using google. Go to google and use the advanced search function. Enter your key words and phrases then enter outbackers.com (without the www.) in the "Search within a site or domain:" field.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I just replaced my Outback decal 2 weekends ago. I used a metal putty knife and mineral spirits. My dad and I had the old, brittle decal off within 25 minutes. Graphix Unlimited sent me a new decal, free of charge, and we were up and running in about an hour. That includes washing the front end after removal, drying and replacing the decal.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you for the good info! I have it on my to-do list now, plus I am saving the ideas to my computer so I don't lose them again.

For the replacement graphics, did they give you a hard time? I would really like to put one back up, but one that would hopefully last more than two years!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Dio a Google search for "Lil Chilslers". Just used them to get the decals off my boat.Will not harm the fiberglass and no chemicals needed.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

FLYakman said:


> Dio a Google search for "Lil Chilslers". Just used them to get the decals off my boat.Will not harm the fiberglass and no chemicals needed.


Dio? Lil Chilsers?

If you want to provide assistance, at least attempt to provide accurate details to the masses.

I say this because your suggestion isn't flying as there are no apparent internet hits on "Lil *Chilslers*".

Btw, this is the tool to remove any vinyl stickers on our Outbacks:

*3M Stripe Off Wheel 07498*
http://www.amazon.com/Stripe-Off-Wheel-07498-Hardware/dp/B00063VT0G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1307783006&sr=8-1

Note: Make sure your drill has the proper RPM's to work with this item.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

My front decals are shot as well ('04 26RS) - where do I get new / replacement stickers?


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

I was told by Keystone customer service to do the following:

Email year and model, pictures of current decals and VIN number to: [email protected]m and they would send out new decals. I would be responsible for taking off the old ones and putting new ones on. I have not received a reply back however.


----------

